# [gelöst] vim startet mit Fehlern

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

bei jedem Start von vim bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldungen:

```
'254: Cannot allocate color Grey50$'

'rror detected while processing /etc/vim/vimrc:$'

'ine   92:$'

'484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim$'

'rror detected while processing /etc/vim/vimrc.local:$'

'ine   95:$'

'484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim$'

'Press ENTER or type command to continue$'
```

Natürlich habe ich mir die angegebene files und dort die angegebenen Zeilen gleich mal angeschaut... /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim gibt es hier gar nicht. Brauche ich das?

 Die Fehler in den anderen beiden Dateien sind nicht nachvollziehbar. In den angegebenen Zeilen steht nichts passendes. Die Schlüsselwörter "color" und "Grey" tauchen in dern ganzen Datei nicht auf...

Hier ist die Zeile 92 in der /etc/vim/vimrc:

```
82 " Make sure we have a sane fallback for encoding detection

 83 if &fileencodings !~? "default"

 84   set fileencodings+=default

 85 endif

 86 " }}}

 87  

 88 " {{{ Syntax highlighting settings

 89 " Switch syntax highlighting on, when the terminal has colors                                                                                                                             

 90 " Also switch on highlighting the last used search pattern.

 91 if &t_Co > 2 || has("gui_running")

 92   syntax on

 93   set hlsearch

 94 endif

 95 " }}}

 96
```

Und die Zeile 95 aus der /etc/vim/vimrc.local:

```
 91 " {{{ Syntax highlighting settings

 92 " Switch syntax highlighting on, when the terminal has colors

 93 " Also switch on highlighting the last used search pattern.

 94 if &t_Co > 2 || has("gui_running")

 95   syntax on

 96   set hlsearch

 97 endif

 98 " }}}

```

Wird der Fehler jeweils durch "syntax on" ausgelöst? Und wo muss ich da eingreifen um das abzustellen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Tue Dec 17, 2019 10:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal deine USE Flags posten, mit denen du vim und vim-core installiert hast?

Und ist das aus dem gentoo repo, oder verwendest du ein ein overlay?

----------

## uhai

Bitte schön hier:

```
[I] app-editors/vim

     Verfügbare Versionen:   8.1.1486 ~8.1.1846 **9999*l {X acl cscope debug gpm lua luajit minimal nls perl python racket ruby selinux sound tcl terminal vim-pager PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 python3_7"}                                                                                               

     Installierte Versionen: 8.1.1486(17:39:46 08.12.2019)(X acl cscope gpm lua luajit nls perl python racket ruby tcl terminal vim-pager -debug -minimal -selinux PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6 -python2_7 -python3_5 -python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7")                                                                                            

     Startseite:             https://vim.sourceforge.io/ https://github.com/vim/vim

     Beschreibung:           Vim, an improved vi-style text editor

[I] app-editors/vim-core

     Verfügbare Versionen:   8.1.1486 ~8.1.1846 **9999*l {acl minimal nls}

     Installierte Versionen: 8.1.1486(00:00:17 29.08.2019)(acl nls -minimal)

     Startseite:             https://vim.sourceforge.io/ https://github.com/vim/vim

     Beschreibung:           vim and gvim shared files

```

kein overlay....

Hilft dir das weiter?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Natürlich hilft das weiter  :Wink:  Ist genau wie ich mir gedacht hatte!

Mach USE="minimal" weg.

----------

## uhai

Beide packages sind mit USE=-minimal installiert. oder sehe ich das falsch?

Oder meintest Du USE=minimal setzen?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Sorry, hatte das falsch gesehen mit dem USE=minimal.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass deine /etc/vim/vimrc.local eine Kopie einer älteren Version der /etc/vim/vimrc ist?

Kannst du dich erinnern, wann du das gemacht hast?

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass so ein Problem hier im Forum schonmal aufgetaucht ist.

Die vimrc.local enthält doch sicher auch irgendwo die Zeilen

```

" {{{ vimrc.local

if filereadable("/etc/vim/vimrc.local")

  source /etc/vim/vimrc.local

endif

" }}}
```

oder so in der Art.

Was passiert dann? Die vimrc lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local. Die vimrc.local lädt die vimrc.local.

Usw.

Verschieb die vimrc.local und schau ob vim immer noch die Fehler produziert.

Wenn nein sind wir fast am Ziel. Die vimrc.local NICHT WIEDER als Kopie anlegen! Die ist nur dazu da, einzelne Einstellungen der vimrc anzupassen.

----------

## uhai

Ja, die Stelle gibt es, ist aber auskommentiert:

```
" We don't want VIM to load their own built-in defaults, preferring ours here

196 " instead:

197 let g:skip_defaults_vim = 1

198  

199 " {{{ vimrc.local

200 " if filereadable("/etc/vim/vimrc.local")

201 "  source /etc/vim/vimrc.local

202 " endif

203 " }}}

204  

205 " vim: set fenc=utf-8 tw=80 sw=2 sts=2 et foldmethod=marker :

```

Das dürfte nicht zu einer Endloschleife führen, oder?

An das Kopieren kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.... möglicherweise wollte ich eigene settings vor Updates schützen?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Willst du denn diese vimrc immer global für alle user gleich halten?

Spricht etwas dagegen, die /etc/vim/vimrc nach ~/.vimrc zu kopieren und einfach dort die Anpassungen vorzunehmen?

Was mich schon seit dem ersten posting irritiert (und daher die Frage nach dem Overlay) ist das hier:

```
Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim
```

Bei mir liegt die hier: /usr/share/vim/vim81/syntax/syntax.vim

Setzt du irgendwie den PATH in der vimrc.local oder in deiner Umgebung (.bashrc usw.) die $VIMRUNTIME?

----------

## uhai

Hallo franzf,

den Pfad zur syntax.vim kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir auch vim81/syntax.vim, das file ist auch da und lässt sich mit less anzeigen.

Den falschen Aufruf dieser Datei kann ich nicht finden - der müßte doch in der /etc/vim/vimrc oder vimrc.local sein, oder?

Umgebungsvariablen habe ich nicht (bewußt) gesetzt. Die $VIMRUNTIME ist jedenfalls nicht gesetzt, in der .bashrc ist nichts.... Wie kann ich alle gesetzten Umgebungsvariablen anzeigen? 

In der vimrc.local habe ich den Hinweis auf die bash gefunden:

```

" {{{ Our default /bin/sh is bash, not ksh, so syntax highlighting for .sh                                                                                                                

140 " files should default to bash. See :help sh-syntax and bug #101819.

141 if has("eval")                                  

142   let is_bash=1                                 

143 endif                                           

144 " }}} 
```

Ich verwende zsh... sollte ich das anpassen?

Grundsätzlich kann ich die vimrc schon in meinen user kopieren. Ich bin an der Kiste der einzige user, macht also keinen Unterschied. Warum sollte das dann etwas bringen?

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> den Pfad zur syntax.vim kann ich bestätigen, ist bei mir auch vim81/syntax.vim, das file ist auch da und lässt sich mit less anzeigen.
> 
> Den falschen Aufruf dieser Datei kann ich nicht finden - der müßte doch in der /etc/vim/vimrc oder vimrc.local sein, oder?

 

vim bastelt sich den normalerweise selber, dann kommt auch /usr/share/vim/vim<VERSION> raus.

Das ganze passiert in der VIMRUNTIME Variable. Die kann man selber setzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Umgebungsvariablen habe ich nicht (bewußt) gesetzt. Die $VIMRUNTIME ist jedenfalls nicht gesetzt, in der .bashrc ist nichts.... Wie kann ich alle gesetzten Umgebungsvariablen anzeigen? 

 

Der Befehl "env" listet die Umgebungsvariablen auf.

Auch für die zsh.

zsh verwende ich auch.

 *Quote:*   

> Grundsätzlich kann ich die vimrc schon in meinen user kopieren. Ich bin an der Kiste der einzige user, macht also keinen Unterschied. Warum sollte das dann etwas bringen?

 

Du kannst auch bei dem vimrc.local setup bleiben, wenn du das machst wie vorgesehen.

Die eigentliche vimrc macht halt noch einiges anderes, was schief gehen kann, wenn man blind die Datei nach vimrc.local kopiert.

Wenn du die /etc/vim/vimrc nach ~/.vimrc kopierst (und den Teil mit der vimrc.local löschst!) kannst du direkt Änderungen vornehmen, die nicht erst über den Umweg einer vimrc.local in Kraft treten.

Ist etwas weniger fehleranfällig. Und du wirst flexibler was den Einsatz von Plugins betrifft.

Pluginverwaltung über z.B. https://github.com/junegunn/vim-plug ist schon ne feine Sache...

Braucht ja jetzt keinen root mehr, um die config zu ändern  :Wink: 

Hast du denn zum Test schonmal nur die /etc/vim/vimrc.local umbenannt, dass die /etc/vim/vimrc die nicht mehr finden kann?

Geht der Fehler dann weg?

----------

## uhai

Der Fehler wird kürzer:

```
'254: Cannot allocate color Grey50$'

'rror detected while processing /etc/vim/vimrc:$'

'ine   92:$'

'484: Can't open file /usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim$'

```

Ich werde das verschieben der vimrc.local zum user ausprobieren... Meine vimrc hat nur 214 Zeilen, der Fehler in Zeile 484 kommt also aus einer anderen Datei... aber aus welcher?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Ich hab mal in die doc/version8.txt geschaut (vim starten und :help version8 eingeben):

```
Patch 8.0.1618

Problem:    Color Grey50, used for ToolbarLine, is missing in the compiled-in

            table.

Solution:   Add the color to the list. (Kazunobu Kuriyama)

Files:      src/term.c
```

Diesen patch solltest du auch haben, Grey50 sollte also existieren.

Kann es sein, dass du noch andere vim files herumfliegen hast, z.B. tatsächlich in /usr/share/vim?

Existiert eine Datei "/usr/share/vim/rgb.txt"?

Oder hast du das alle in deinem home Verzeichnis? Also in ~/.vim ?

----------

## uhai

Bin nicht sicher....

Die rgb.txt habe ich in vim81, aber ohne Grey50-Eintrag:

```
cat /usr/share/vim/vim81/rgb.txt|grep 'Grey'

 47  79  79             DarkSlateGrey

105 105 105             DimGrey

112 128 144             SlateGrey

119 136 153             LightSlateGrey

190 190 190             X11Grey

128 128 128             WebGrey

211 211 211             LightGrey

169 169 169             DarkGrey

```

locate rgb.txt

/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

/usr/share/netpbm/rgb.txt

/usr/share/vim/vim81/rgb.txt[/code]

Woanders ist da auch keine verdächtige rgb.txt:

[code]locate rgb.txt

/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt

/usr/share/netpbm/rgb.txt

/usr/share/vim/vim81/rgb.txt[code]

In /usr/share gibt es noch vim81 und vimfiles. Dann die Verzeichnisse mit dem Source-Code von portage. [/code]Mehr spuckt locate nicht aus.

uhai

----------

## Tyrus

grey50 gibt es in /usr/share/vim/vim81/rgb.txt. Das ist dann allerdings ein kleines 'g' ...

```

cat /usr/share/vim/vim81/rgb.txt|grep 'grey50'

127 127 127             grey50

```

Wenn man da genauer schaut stellt man fest das es für gleichartige Farbwerte mehrere "Namen" gibt die sich in Groß-/Kleinschreibung und eventuellem Blank dazwischen unterschieden. Aber das das für diese Grauwerte wie grey50 nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.

Für die Farbwerte '127 127 127' findet grep:

```

127 127 127             gray50

127 127 127             grey50

```

----------

## franzf

Das macht keinen Unterschied, vim nimmt auch GREY50 ohne Probleme. Grey1000 gibt dann aber nen Fehler.

Funktioniert es denn problemlos, wenn du in vim eingibst

```
:hi StatusLineNC guifg=Grey50
```

Kommt denn die Meldung mit jeder Datei, auch mit blankem vim?

Du kannst auch mal vim über strace starten:

```
strace -o /tmp/vim.trace vim
```

und die Datei /tmp/vim.trace durchforsten und ggf. hochladen, wenn du nicht weiterkommst.

----------

## uhai

Der Fehler kommt auch ohne dass ich eine Datei zum Öffnen angebe. WEnn ich den Befehl in vim eingebe erhalte ich diesen Fehler:

```
E254: Cannot allocate color Grey50 
```

Klingt für mich logisch, da Grey50 nicht in rgb.txt enthalten ist. Anscheinend ist der von Dir erwähnte patch nicht installiert. Sollte das bei einer Neuinstallation nicht automatisch passieren?

Meine aktuelle Version ist laut vim gar nicht 8.1:

```
 VIM - Vi IMproved                                                                                       

~                                                                                                                                                                                             

~                                                                                      version 8.0.1298                                                                                       

~                                                                                  by Bram Moolenaar et al.                                                                                   

~                                                                                Modified by Gentoo-8.0.1298                                                                                  

~                                                                        Vim is open source and freely distributable  
```

Mit strace habe ich viele falsche Pfade bekommen:

```
grep 'nicht gefunden' /tmp/vim.trace

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/vim80", 0x7ffff340e960) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/runtime", 0x7ffff340e960) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/lang/de_DE.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/vim.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/lang/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/vim.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/lang/de.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/vim.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/lang/de/LC_MESSAGES/vim.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.terminfo", 0xcd2a20)       = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/rgb.txt", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

chdir("/usr/share/vim/syntax")          = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim", 0x7ffff340d5c0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/ftplugin", 0x7ffff340ca70) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/ftplugin", 0x7ffff340d500) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

chdir("/usr/share/vim/syntax")          = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim", 0x7ffff340cbf0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/syntax/syntax.vim", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/ftplugin", 0x7ffff340c0a0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/ftplugin", 0x7ffff340cb30) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vimrc", 0x7ffff340e870)    = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vimrc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/_vimrc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/vimrc", 0x7ffff340e870) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/vimrc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.exrc", 0x7ffff340e870)     = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.exrc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/defaults.vim", 0x7ffff340e870) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/defaults.vim", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/after/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.vim/after/plugin/gentoo-common.vim", 0x7ffff340db80) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/after/pack/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/after/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.vim/after/plugin/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.Xdefaults", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.Xdefaults-After8", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/root/.Xdefaults", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/de_DE.utf8/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/de/Vim_xterm", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/Vim_xterm", R_OK)         = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/de_DE.utf8/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/de/Vim_xterm", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/root/Vim_xterm", R_OK)         = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/etc/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/share/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/de_DE.utf8/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/de/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

access("/usr/lib64/X11/app-defaults/Vim_xterm", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/db/passwd.db", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

stat("/root/.viminfy.tmp", 0x7ffff340de50) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

```

Anscheinend sucht der immer in /usr/share/vim... wie kann das sein? Unsd wie kann ich das korrigieren? Einen Symlink setzen?

uhai

----------

## franzf

```
which vim
```

mal bitte.

Ich schätze, du hast da mal was händisch an portage vorbei installiert.

----------

## uhai

```
which vim

/bin/vim

```

An portage vorbei mache ich eigentlich nicht, es sei denn ich brauche etwas, was nicht im repository zu kriegen ist... also eigentlich nie.

uhai

----------

## franzf

Irgendwas stimmt da hint' und vorn ned.

```
❯ which vim  

/usr/bin/vim
```

Starte mal /usr/bin/vim, dann sollten die Fehler weg sein.

Wenns nichtvorbei installiert ist, kommt das evtl.von einem gescheiterten Backup, oder irgendwas anderes hat das installiert.

Was sagt

```
qfile /bin/vim
```

----------

## uhai

/usr/bin/vim funktioniert... aber auf was greife ich dann da zu mit "vim"??

qfile /bin/vim ergibt nix....

vielleicht ist zsh doch keine so gute Idee gewesen?

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> /usr/bin/vim funktioniert... aber auf was greife ich dann da zu mit "vim"??

 

Auf das binary /bin/vim

 *Quote:*   

> qfile /bin/vim ergibt nix....

 

Dann ist das nicht über portage installiert worden, denn qfile gibt ein package zurück, das die angegebene datei installiert hat..

 *Quote:*   

> vielleicht ist zsh doch keine so gute Idee gewesen?

 

Hat mit zsh nix zu tun.

Diese vim Installation muss irgendwo anders hergekommen sein. Das kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.

Wie alt ist denn /bin/vim? -> ls -l /bin/vim

Dann kannst du dir vielleicht erschließen, wo das herkommt.

----------

## uhai

26. Dezember 2017....???

vermutlich war ich da nicht nüchtern.... wie bekomme ich das wieder los? vermutlich hängt da noch anders Zeug im System und nicht nur die /bin/vim.

uhai

----------

## franzf

Du kannst /bin/vim und die Verzeichnisse ind /usr/share/vim AUßER vim81 und vimfiles löschen.

Wenn du Angst hast, dass da noch mehr rumfliegen könnte, nutze z.B. so etwas als Basis:

https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/51823/find-files-that-were-not-installed-by-the-package-manager

Neben /usr/bin willst du auch in /bin und /usr/share nachschauen, und vielleicht auch in /usr/lib, /usr/lib64, /lib und /lib64.

Aber nicht blind einfach alles löschen, was qfile nicht zuordnen kann, evtl. ist da was dabei, was du selber angelegt hast und verwenden willst (eigene scripte z.B., oder config Dateien wie von systemd z.B.)

/usr/local als Standardverzeichnis für händisches Kompilieren/Installieren ist auch nen Blick wert, da braucht es kein qfile, weil portage da nix ablegt.

Viel Erfolg, und vielleicht nicht jetzt in der heiligen Zeit ein großes Reinemachen anfangen, wart bis nach Silvester, wenn die Parties um sind  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

Das scheint mir in der Summe ziemlich fehlerträchtig. Ich habe jetzt /bin/vim entfernt u nd die anderen Verzeichnisse durchgesehen. Das sollte erstmal reichen...

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

